# Trophy Rock....over rated.



## RUTTING BULL (Oct 19, 2008)

THANKS and those are sum great bucks!!!!!!!


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ive been preaching the same thing....just picked up 2 more from tractor supply tonite. There food supplement blocks are awesome as well and $10 cheaper than dicks to.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Yes, but where it's illegal to use mineral licks for deer....like in IL....what do you expect guys to do??? If they put out minerals then they could easily be caught. IF they use a trophy rock it could trick the Game Warden into thinking its actually a rock....which by the way, I do believe is it's intended purpose(to decieve).


----------



## UntouchableNess (Mar 30, 2007)

Yup, never fell for the "trophy rock". :wink:


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

the one on the left is my number one target this year.


----------



## UntouchableNess (Mar 30, 2007)

Skeptic said:


> Yes, but where it's illegal to use mineral licks for deer....like in IL....what do you expect guys to do??? If they put out minerals then they could easily be caught. IF they use a trophy rock it could trick the Game Warden into thinking its actually a rock....which by the way, I do believe is it's intended purpose(to decieve).


In Iowa, they are doing a soil test under "the rock" so you are SOL no matter...


----------



## Gobblin Tom (Apr 2, 2009)

I have had a lot of good luck and have got a bunch of videos & pictures over the Trophy Rock!


----------



## UntouchableNess (Mar 30, 2007)

Gobblin Tom said:


> I have had a lot of good luck and have got a bunch of videos & pictures over the Trophy Rock!


More than if you would have put a salt block out?


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

not trying to start an argument of bashing a product....just comparring the two...the cheaper one just has the same minerals as the trophy rock at 2x the size and 1/4th the price. if u wanted u could take a hammer to the salt block and turn it into powder and make a "deer cane" mineral lick....Deer Cane is sumthing else i swear by...it's cheap and it works.


----------



## pvbooner (Feb 18, 2009)

I use both and to me it seem like the deer are more attracted to the trophy rock. I will usually get them started with the trophy rock then go to the bigger block that you are talking about.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't use Trophy Rock but,just because you look at a label and something has the same ingredients doesn't make it the same. The amount of the mineral and the way it's utilized by the animal could be differant from one to the other. This may especially be true here since Trophy Rock is a Natural product,and the Mineral blocks are a man made and intended for livestock.


----------



## UntouchableNess (Mar 30, 2007)

Somebody needs to put a "Trophy Rock" and a trace mineral livestock block side by side in front of a trail cam to see if the "rock" is actually more attractive. Obviously, I'm a doubter....


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

hmmm... i might just do that on next weekend when i get my check so i can afford an overpriced POS lol but yeah, I'll do it.


----------



## bushnlo (Feb 2, 2009)

I like the Trophy Rocks because they don,t stand out so much.


----------



## bushnlo (Feb 2, 2009)

UntouchableNess said:


> Somebody needs to put a "Trophy Rock" and a trace mineral livestock block side by side in front of a trail cam to see if the "rock" is actually more attractive. Obviously, I'm a doubter....


I have done that before and the deer hit them both but hit the Trophy Rock much more.Especially on my public land spots were there is a lot of pressure.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

nice bucks.... i think a trophy rock would have brought them in too though.....


----------



## shooter22 (Apr 16, 2005)

I have the two side by side. but I only have one buck hitting them right now. he seems to like the trophy rock to the mineral block,. but the squirrels love the mineral block. Now before you say I am biased, I do like the trophy rock just for the fact I put one out last spring and they hammered it till it was gone by fall. Now shortly after it was gone we got a new Tractor supply and this spring I got the mineral block and set it out. but the one buck would go to the spot where last years trophy rock was and tear and eat at the dirt where it sit. But he does lick around and on the block now. but as I said, I have both side by side, along with a small deer cane block. so when I get more deer hitting the area, Iwill post pics. 

Kevin


----------



## shooter22 (Apr 16, 2005)

below is a pic o the area I am talking about, you can see the block and to the left below is part of the area where last years trophy rock sit.


----------



## UntouchableNess (Mar 30, 2007)

shooter22 said:


> Now shortly after it was gone we got a new Tractor supply and this spring I got the mineral block and set it out. but the one buck would go to the spot where last years trophy rock was and tear and eat at the dirt where it sit. But he does lick around and on the block now.


Yup, they prefer to lick the dirt where the rain has leached the salt into the dirt rather than lick directly on a block/rock. This does not surprise me. I've heard that the trophy rock "melts" rather quickly due to rain.

Maybe put a trophy rock and a livestock mineral block in rubber containers to stop leaching into the soil. 

This is going to be a hard experiment. 

Also, I'm biased going into this. Water softener salt will draw deer in and is really cheap. What would it prove if it out drew the trophy block or a livestock mineral block?


----------



## SHANE(WA) (Jul 19, 2006)

Sorry, i will put whatever i please on my property. whos gonna find and soil test under a rock? nobody, my property


----------



## Cmarti (Oct 15, 2004)

Skeptic said:


> Yes, but where it's illegal to use mineral licks for deer....like in IL....what do you expect guys to do??? If they put out minerals then they could easily be caught. IF they use a trophy rock it could trick the Game Warden into thinking its actually a rock....which by the way, I do believe is it's intended purpose(to decieve).


:mg:Once again, the most accurate user name in all the internet


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

how do those blocks from ts hold up in the rain? been wanting to try them but was wondering if they'd dissolve quickly.


----------



## Gobblin Tom (Apr 2, 2009)

dt5150 said:


> how do those blocks from ts hold up in the rain? been wanting to try them but was wondering if they'd dissolve quickly.


Here is what I did for mine, it involves a little work but it seems to be working! I took a big stump, mine is a Black Locus 200+ pounds, I cut a big rectangle in it problaby around 9-10" wide and 13-14 inches long and 3" deep. I then cut down with the chainsaw at angle for water drainage at all 4 corners of the rectangle. I have had another Trophy Rock out for around 2 months just laying on the ground and it is still about half there. I was told the stump thing helps preserve them better and it will still leach into the ground when it rains. Here is a pic below! If you look close at the stump you will see the slice right toward the camera.


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

that's a good idea...


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Cmarti said:


> :mg:Once again, the most accurate user name in all the internet




You should see how much of the stuff is sold in IL....and yet it's illegal to use.:doh:


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Trophy Rock's just state that they have certain ingredients in them. Not how much (see their website). I have repeatedly e-mailed them asking what and how much is in their product, with NO response. So technically it could be 99.9999999% salt and the other 0.0000001% could be the remaining minerals they list on their website. The website is very vague on how much of the included (naturally occuring) ingredients are in their product. Trophy rocks are in my opinion nothing more than a "flashy" fishing lure made to catch fisherman, not fish.

Keep in mind its the salt(sodium chloride) that are in these mineral licks that draw the deer. The deers body requires a much higher intake of sodium in the hotter spring, summer, and early fall months to help retain the water they take in and keep the body functioning properly. So they must either take in water frequently or have sufficient sodium intake to help retain the water they do take in. The minerals in the licks or blocks are just a by product that they take in with the salt. Without the salt, they will not hardly use them, if at all. The salt is what they crave. So if they are using the TR more than the TS blocks, then it would stand to reason the TR has a higher content of salt than the TS blocks. Right???


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 3, 2009)

There are very few mineral products on the market right now that do what they promise, supplement antler growth. 

When you purchase one just keep in mind what your goal is. If you want to supplement antler growth and milk production in lactating does make sure there is a good balance of antler growing minerals such as calcium and phosphorous. Salt is definately needed in a mix to attract deer but if you look at a label and it is 90% salt and 10% trace mineral you are really doing nothing for antler growth. 

That being said if you goal is to strictly attract deer anything heavy in salt content will do the trick and will most likely save you a few bucks.


----------



## shooter22 (Apr 16, 2005)

here are some more of the pics my 2 1/2 year old niece calls, "bucky" he is young and fairly skinny. he is also going to have a sorry rack until he grows up some. here has been eating the Deer Cane block that is between the trophy rock and the TS Mineral block, but now they all seem to be leaching and or being eating at the same rate. sort of, THe trophy rock it lasting longer than the one last year. it seems to be a much more dense material than last years.

Across the creek is a slim alley way that I could plant a small strip of food plot about 10" wide by 45 feet long, it is shaded pretty much. is it too late to plant something that might help nutrition wise? or would I be better off supplimenting somethign like corn or a processed deer feed? If I plant, what would you suggest? 

Im not real concerned about rack size as I have seen both bucks I had shots at last fall and they are bigger still, but this skinniness of this young buck has me concerned that they are not gettign the necessary bulk building materials in our area(not the greatest farming nor heavy with acorn mast), I would rather take a good healthy deer than one with a BIg rack and nothing consumable meat wise.

Kevin


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*I won't pay that money for TR*

I use trace blocks, salt blocks, and homemade mineral pits.

Alot cheaper and last longer.

I can get about 15-18 months out of a 50# block.

As you can see, they seem to like them.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*go on the cheap*

I a tight azz


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

UntouchableNess said:


> In Iowa, they are doing a soil test under "the rock" so you are SOL no matter...


Are Minerals illegal in IA??? I see Lee and Tiffany use the Antler King stuff before.


----------



## Steelpicker (Jan 9, 2015)

I didn't believe all the hype either... So I put out a Trophy Rock. Deer on it immediately. My brother put out a mineral block meant for cattle, and the cattle were on it immediately. Since it was cheap and I don't have cattle, I bought the cattle mineral block and put it 4' from the Trophy rock. After several rains, I had more pics of the deer on the Trophy Rock and only one doe sniffing the mineral block. Does it work? The deer are telling me yes. Does the mineral block work, not so well next to a Trophy Rock. I think if you only put out the mineral block, you will get good results. But, if your neighbor puts out a Trophy Rock... Well!


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

I have used one for 3 years running.......the trail camera's show they work.


----------



## SwampNinja91 (Aug 14, 2013)

Gobblin Tom said:


> Here is what I did for mine, it involves a little work but it seems to be working! I took a big stump, mine is a Black Locus 200+ pounds, I cut a big rectangle in it problaby around 9-10" wide and 13-14 inches long and 3" deep. I then cut down with the chainsaw at angle for water drainage at all 4 corners of the rectangle. I have had another Trophy Rock out for around 2 months just laying on the ground and it is still about half there. I was told the stump thing helps preserve them better and it will still leach into the ground when it rains. Here is a pic below! If you look close at the stump you will see the slice right toward the camera.


Those are some neat pictures!


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

deadly said:


> Are Minerals illegal in IA??? I see Lee and Tiffany use the Antler King stuff before.


They are not illegal to use, just illegal to hunt over. Lee and Tiffany don't hunt over that feeder that they have streaming on the internet. I believe you have to hunt 200 yards away from any bait or mineral lick you have. I'm not 100% sure on this but I believe thats what it was. In Illinois they are 100% illegal but like someone said above, all the sporting goods stores have them. Heck, they one where I hunt has a whole Aisle dedicated to them in Central Illinois.


----------



## SwampNinja91 (Aug 14, 2013)

I used to work for Gander Mountain before I started Grad School. I remember opening the store in Joliet.... They had so many feeders and they flew off the shelves.


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Again talk is nice but for some of us that have used Trophy Rock it does work! maybe some don't like the price like the homebrew recipes but having to deal with getting the right amount of them and mixing and storing the leftovers plus a mixture is not a solid product that slowly soaks in to the ground while the mixes will and do. And again what Deer need as to the different minerals each has a different mix of ingredients so what you are providing varies from product to product and each location where they are used have different needs as to the mix in each of these like Whitetail Institute's 30.06 Mineral never worked for me tried it 3 years and had a camera on it years back. Switched to VMax something that I found here (no longer available) and the deer hit it with a month and now that spot is hit always even though we can only use it Oct, Nov, Dec unless near a residence but for me Lucky Buck works simple and easy just pour it out and be done. Never had any luck with the small salt flavor blocks you can also find at these retailer's but again each location has different things that the deer there will find and use so it varies so again painting it with a "broad brush" as if it is not worth again is a Personal Choice like most things if they were not selling so many of these Mineral Supplements they would not be out on the market. Use what works for you but to suggest TR does not again prove it, cost is not everything look at how many buy a new bow or arrows every year and spend a lot on that what is a few dollars for a mineral and again there is no data to prove or disprove supplemental Minerals do anything for deer! So if you look at that why spend any $ on these minerals if they have nothing to offer the deer?

Use what you have readily available and what is in your budget you can find TR at the end of the year on sale for 9.99 when it is usually 14.99 and more. again Personal Choice!

LFM


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Trophy rocks are by far the best attractant i've ever used for consistently bringing in mature bucks. I'd be willing to bet they last longer and take weather better than most blocks.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

UntouchableNess said:


> Somebody needs to put a "Trophy Rock" and a trace mineral livestock block side by side in front of a trail cam to see if the "rock" is actually more attractive. Obviously, I'm a doubter....


I've done it in my backyard. They unfortunately love the trophy rock..Believe me thus is not a sales pitch cause I would much rather buy the cheaper blocks. The deer use those but prefer trophy rock when put side by side 8/10


----------



## Steelpicker (Jan 9, 2015)

At the base of the old tree stump... Ignored mineral block.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

shooter22 said:


> here are some more of the pics my 2 1/2 year old niece calls, "bucky" he is young and fairly skinny. he is also going to have a sorry rack until he grows up some. here has been eating the Deer Cane block that is between the trophy rock and the TS Mineral block, but now they all seem to be leaching and or being eating at the same rate. sort of, THe trophy rock it lasting longer than the one last year. it seems to be a much more dense material than last years.
> 
> Across the creek is a slim alley way that I could plant a small strip of food plot about 10" wide by 45 feet long, it is shaded pretty much. is it too late to plant something that might help nutrition wise? or would I be better off supplimenting somethign like corn or a processed deer feed? If I plant, what would you suggest?
> 
> ...


Most of the deer in my area look like that right now. They fatten up quick when acorns start hitting the ground. I don't have any ag fields here just browse and acorns


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Gobblin Tom said:


> Here is what I did for mine, it involves a little work but it seems to be working! I took a big stump, mine is a Black Locus 200+ pounds, I cut a big rectangle in it problaby around 9-10" wide and 13-14 inches long and 3" deep. I then cut down with the chainsaw at angle for water drainage at all 4 corners of the rectangle. I have had another Trophy Rock out for around 2 months just laying on the ground and it is still about half there. I was told the stump thing helps preserve them better and it will still leach into the ground when it rains. Here is a pic below! If you look close at the stump you will see the slice right toward the camera.


Coming soon......Trophy Stump! Only $169.99 plus S&H! :chortle:

Seriously, that's a good idea.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

I set my trophy rocks on top of a brick and the deer definetly prefer to eat the dirt that is around the rock. As far as rain goes it definetly works on them. I have had them disapeer in a couple months and the one I have now has lasted since feb. Putting them off the dirt definetly seems to help and the stump idea is a good one for any salt and/or mineral block!


----------



## Eddie12 (Jan 20, 2008)

Trophy rocks will attract deer 100% guaranteed. I have used them and the 50lb mineral blocks from local feed stores for years and the trophy rocks seem to work better. Do they help the deer nutritionally who knows but they will attract deer.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

So Trophy Rocks seem to work better for me...do I need to apologize or confess?


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

buy a big bag of Redmond Mineral. cheaper and the share much of the same things.


----------



## jaaronnut22 (Aug 7, 2007)

carbon arrow1 said:


> buy a big bag of Redmond Mineral. cheaper and the share much of the same things.


They are the same thing. Mined in the same place by the same company. I also have tried standard blocks vs Trophy rocks. The trophy rocks have provided me better results also.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

carbon arrow1 said:


> buy a big bag of Redmond Mineral. cheaper and the share much of the same things.


I think redmond owns all of it. How much is the bag of redmond minerals? I get the trophy rock pretty cheap here at a co-op $13 for 12 lb and 18 for 20lb. I am all for getting the redmond bag if I can save some dough


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Trophy rocks work, but commercially made mineral blocks work just as well at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

I've also put both out together and the TR gets hit first every time. The deer also seem to not mind licking the TR but, as others have said, the mineral block doesn't get hit much until it leeches off into the soil around it and they eat the dirt instead of licking the block. 

Mineral blocks work great if you put em out late winter so they're melted off a good bit when the deer really start hitting the salt. But, late spring thru fall a TR will get deer on site a lot quicker if you find a new spot you want to check out.


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

I can get the "trophy rock" at a local feed and farm store for about 6-8 bucks cheaper then the actual plastic wrapped "Trophy Rock" 

They are made by a company called Redmond Rock and just re-packaged in vac wrap plastic with a label and marketed to hunters. 

Ive found that actual deer cocaine to work the best in the areas Ive tried it. I have a spot that has been there since 2005, and just last year the deer and elk stopped hitting it. I have not put anything in there since 2010. 

Ive tried it in the clay ground around my home and they wont touch it. ???


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Trophy Rock for me.
First year using it....very convinced. Beating up the ground around it.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

It's salt.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

The 50 pound trace blocks used to last a year for me just set out on a stump, now they last maybe 8-9 months the deer hit them so hard. 
I have noticed over the past few years I have more deer in the area than I used too.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I stopped buying them as well. 50lb bags of stock salt are like $6 at TS. Pour it over a stump or mix with dirt and they go nuts for it.


----------



## black_chill (Feb 8, 2014)

It depends what you are trying to do...are you trying to draw them into an area or camera or are you trying to help their health / bigger racks?


Salt alone, especially in such a large quantity, will do little to help a deer nutritionally. 


I have used Big & J, Trophy Rock, Biologic, Lucky Buck, C'mere Deer, Rock Rack, and a bunch of other products. I would ONLY recommend Big & J, Trophy Rock, and Lucky Buck for drawing deer into an area. 

I am now trying my own homemade mineral. I have done the research on what deer need and believe it or not most of the products on the market are mostly salt. Deer need more than that to improve health and antler growth.


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

I alslo like the big and J block, with corn, Ive put out those "sweet blocks" with corn and other ingredients in the past with no luck at all, I tried the big and J brand and they killed it, its pricey though


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

mn5503 said:


> It's salt.


Indeed


----------



## MNsticker (Sep 25, 2012)

Ive tried the cattle blocks before and they barely got touched for the 2 years they were out there. I ended up throwing them in the pasture for the cows. I have had way better luck with trophy rock in my experience.


----------



## J-Carter (Jun 28, 2012)

In my opinion a white jug of Deer Cain poured on a site will out preform ANY rock or block...


----------



## PYseeker (Nov 19, 2009)

If I have a choice between a 6 dollar TSC mineral block and a 15 dollar Trophy rock the TR wins everytime. there is no comparison. The TR gets hit 10 times more than a cattle mineral block. But it's up to the indivdual on what they prefer to use. Good luck


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

I buy trophy rocks, my uncle buys the cheap block. Based on sign and trail cam images the trophy rocks see a lot more action. They also are completely wiped out after about 4-6 months (yes I put them on a rock or stump), the cheap salt blocks seem to last for at least a year (and they are on the ground). All that said trophy rock is a proven winner to me, however, it is stupidly priced. Lucky for them i'm stupid enough to pay for it to hopefully get more deer activity, more trail cam pictures, and maybe some healthier deer by whatever fraction.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

I have no problem paying 8-10 $$ more fir the TR


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

I just started using the TrophyRocks this year and am getting great results.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

black_chill said:


> It depends what you are trying to do...are you trying to draw them into an area or camera or are you trying to help their health / bigger racks?
> 
> 
> Salt alone, especially in such a large quantity, will do little to help a deer nutritionally.
> ...


Serious question so don't flame me. But do you really think those products help antler growth? I've tried lots of different stuff and never seen any impact whatsoever on antlers. Not saying it doesn't work to some extent but I sure haven't seen a noticeable difference. My main goal is getting summer pics so salt poured over an old stump works great and is cheap!


----------



## cleve (Apr 11, 2010)

i buy a 50 lb bag of trace mineral and a 50lb block of trace mineral from the feed store and still almost cheaper then one trophy rock. TR are cheaper from feed stores but only by a couple dollars here. never had a problem with deer not coming into the spots but do have an issue with cows. free range cattle are the worst for a mineral site.


----------



## PYseeker (Nov 19, 2009)

flinginairos said:


> Serious question so don't flame me. But do you really think those products help antler growth? I've tried lots of different stuff and never seen any impact whatsoever on antlers. Not saying it doesn't work to some extent but I sure haven't seen a noticeable difference. My main goal is getting summer pics so salt poured over an old stump works great and is cheap!


I can't speak for everyone but I dont put it out for antler growth. i put it out as an attractant to get summer time pictures on my cameras. Does it help the overall health of the heard? I'd say it does, but antler growth, not sure.


----------



## black_chill (Feb 8, 2014)

flinginairos said:


> Serious question so don't flame me. But do you really think those products help antler growth? I've tried lots of different stuff and never seen any impact whatsoever on antlers. Not saying it doesn't work to some extent but I sure haven't seen a noticeable difference. My main goal is getting summer pics so salt poured over an old stump works great and is cheap!


I think the right products could. If you are trying to improve the health of your herd or improve genetics you simply have to find the minerals your deer are deficient in and/or what the deer need to improve antler growth. If the product is more than 70%+ salt I don't think it will do much more than attract the deer though. You will not see gains over a year or even two, this needs to be a consistent process over 5-10 years. 


I have just started putting minerals and cameras out last year for the first time. I know several people that swear by Lucky Buck and say they have seen results using Lucky Buck. I myself personally prefer that as my mineral of choice if Im buying over the counter, I have seen them tear it up. Unfortunately, I have no research to back my opinion, but like steroids, deer antler velvet, and HGH can improve the fitness and muscle of humans I do believe the right minerals or supplements could aid in antler growth or improving genetics.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

It will all work, sooner or later. But the Trophy Rock will get them using a spot quicker, by my experience. Once we get a spot going we can throw out the salt block or trace mineral block.

Say what you want, but the TROPHY ROCK IS THE DEAL....


----------



## boomersooner23 (Mar 17, 2008)

I know a lot of guys on this sight have good luck with the brown blocks from the feed store. So several years ago I tried them instead of trophy rock. I had them all in front of a camera and at three different leases about 15 miles apart. The deer at my locations would not touch the cattle blocks. After hunting season my dad turned his cattle in on one lease and they ate the block up. The next year the deer did like the dirt where the block was. The trophy rocks do melt like crazy. I just put all of mine on tree stumps or big rocks that seems to help.


----------



## eos (Jul 20, 2010)

black_chill said:


> I think the right products could. If you are trying to improve the health of your herd or improve genetics you simply have to find the minerals your deer are deficient in and/or what the deer need to improve antler growth. If the product is more than 70%+ salt I don't think it will do much more than attract the deer though. You will not see gains over a year or even two, this needs to be a consistent process over 5-10 years.
> 
> 
> I have just started putting minerals and cameras out last year for the first time. I know several people that swear by Lucky Buck and say they have seen results using Lucky Buck. I myself personally prefer that as my mineral of choice if Im buying over the counter, I have seen them tear it up. Unfortunately, I have no research to back my opinion, but like steroids, deer antler velvet, and HGH can improve the fitness and muscle of humans I do believe the right minerals or supplements could aid in antler growth or improving genetics.


Nutrients can't improve genetics


----------



## black_chill (Feb 8, 2014)

eos said:


> Nutrients can't improve genetics


Sure they can... over time. Improve the deer alive now, especially the young one's by giving them the minerals they need to improve their health and they will be healthier, right? Which will later result in...healthier children. Healthier children *that you continue to feed the proper nutrition* = bigger bucks. This is assuming of course deer do not have all the right nutrients they need, and Im willing to bet a large portion of deer are deficient in some sort of vitamins or minerals, just like a very large portion of humans are deficient in certain vitamins and minerals.


----------



## ArkGirl (May 16, 2014)

We have horses...so the trace mineral/salt blocks are always in our pasture for the horses. We took one out of the pasture and set it out in front of a camera at a potential hunting spot. We have used trophy rock in the past...but just grabbed this partially used block as it was handy...and because the deer near the house will come into the pastures to eat the block and dig up the dirt where one used to be.

The deer are licking deep grooves into it. They really like it...and we get lots of pictures of them licking it. That said...we later put out some Lucky buck mineral near the block on a subsequent visit. They devour the loose mineral Lucky buck first now...then later go for the block if that's all that is there. Granted...the loose mineral is easy to eat and apple scented. So...there's that. For us it wasn't just that it was cheaper than trophy rock...it's also that we have several around at all times anyway.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

J-Carter said:


> In my opinion a white jug of Deer Cain poured on a site will out preform ANY rock or block...


I haven't done this in years but I used to buy the bag of loose powder deer Caine and you mix it with a 5 gallon bucket of water. The deer would dig a hole 6 feet wide and a foot deep. I don't know if it's still available but now I just use trophy rocks.


----------



## Ears (Dec 30, 2006)

In my experience, trophy rock is a much better option than commercial mineral "blocks"......in my area they will ignore the blocks and LOVE the rocks..... if you want to learn the ins and outs of Trophy Rock, give them a call and ask them to explain why they work better. Gene in particular knows everything you would want to know. Great guy and and great product!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Lol! So much for the over rated part. Trophy Rock....the real deal.


----------



## eos (Jul 20, 2010)

black_chill said:


> Sure they can... over time. Improve the deer alive now, especially the young one's by giving them the minerals they need to improve their health and they will be healthier, right? Which will later result in...healthier children. Healthier children *that you continue to feed the proper nutrition* = bigger bucks. This is assuming of course deer do not have all the right nutrients they need, and Im willing to bet a large portion of deer are deficient in some sort of vitamins or minerals, just like a very large portion of humans are deficient in certain vitamins and minerals.


I disagree. You can't change the DNA.
maybe by not supplementing them natural selection will select those most fit to get by on limited resources


----------



## arrow_chucker (Oct 20, 2012)

Minerals in the food/soil will contribute to the deer's health, equating to larger deer and larger antlers. Age, genetics, and nutrition build antlers. If 1 is lacking, the potential is not obtained, no arguing that. I use mineral stations. Not legal in my state to hunt over, but this does not mean they cannot be used. I use TR, as well as others......but I also add minerals to the soil to ensure the food is as potent as possible at filling the needs of the deer. This not only gives weight, therefore health, but also I feel it gives the potential of the antlers a glimpse at reality if all is aligned. If adding minerals to dirt seem to attract, why not do the same to real food that offers nutrition.....not dirt? My mineral stations are just for pics and not disturbing my actual hunting area, while giving some nutrients to the deer. Any extra is simply extracted in pee, similar to us taking a multi vitamin thats too high in certain minerals to injest at once. Ever womder why your pee is bright yellow, yep wasted. Same with deer. Add it to food and more is gained. That is if you are after larger antlers. Here are some ideas from another site that points out good ideas ( buck.manager.com )
Options for Increasing Antler Size

A buck’s hardened antlers are made up of approximately one-half protein and one-half minerals. If bucks are reaching maturity and still have weak mass measurements, then the deer management strategies on your property should focus on increasing the availability of these potentially limiting factors. The objectives should be to provide more protein, minerals (phosphorus and calcium) and trace minerals for all deer. Here are few ways to get the job done:

Food plots – Get a soil test for your plot area and fertilize and lime as necessary. Leached soils are low on minerals and other nutrients. Make sure that the deer foraging on spring and winter food plots are getting more than they see, especially post-rut and into the spring.
Protein Pellets – One of the best ways to supplement whitetail deer is through protein pellets with at least a 16 percent protein content. Many commercial brands are available and they contain not only protein, but all of the necessary macro- and micro-nutrients.
Other Foods – Protein pellets are great, but they are not the only game in town. Whole cottonseed and roasted soybeans are extremely high in protein and may be easier to get your hands on in some areas. These foods lack all of the nutrients that whitetail will need, but this option could be combined with plot and/or mineral sites. Stay away from corn as a supplement. In high quantities corn can cause several problems for deer and it’s low in protein.
Mineral Sites – These are debatable since there have been no direct links between mineral sites and larger-antlered bucks, but there is no doubt that whitetail are attracted to these salt and mineral mixes. Research in livestock have found that minerals improve digestion, increase weight gains. Heavier deer tend to have heavier antlers.
Fertilize – This practice is not limited to just food plots. Native browse species also benefit from nitrogen, phosphorus and potassium. Deer will readily consume preferred trees, shrubs and vines that have been fertilized. They can taste the difference. You’ll see the difference.


----------



## arrow_chucker (Oct 20, 2012)

Another idea is adding minerals to a water hole.....or man made water holehole (tank). Still stick with adding minerals/micro minerals to plots or native foods. Gives you bigger and more food with not adding extra food. That way every bite or every drink in a 24 hour period means more nutrients/minerals that go toward more health.....especially march thru august for growing season. Protein post rut.


----------



## Riverbc (May 4, 2011)

I poured 1/2 jug of Apple Buck Jam on a stump on my friend's property lost year. First night the dies showed up, the second night 3 bucks showed up. They showed up every night until the rut, and then there were none. Lol


----------



## cocowheats (Mar 3, 2011)

Did we really need a thread. Do people actually still fall for dis
Stuff. Wdf. I could start million threads on don't buy this product.


----------



## PYseeker (Nov 19, 2009)

cocowheats said:


> Did we really need a thread. Do people actually still fall for dis
> Stuff. Wdf. I could start million threads on don't buy this product.


Cocowheats are you talking about trophy rock? I use to make my own home made mineral licks but it got combersome for me based on where I hunt and run cameras. trophy rock has been hands down the best attractant for me to get pictures of target anumals in my area. Way better than the mineral blocks at the tractor supply stores. So start a thread about not buying it, but to many people can attest to how effective it is.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

PYseeker said:


> Cocowheats are you talking about trophy rock? I use to make my own home made mineral licks but it got combersome for me based on where I hunt and run cameras. trophy rock has been hands down the best attractant for me to get pictures of target anumals in my area. Way better than the mineral blocks at the tractor supply stores. So start a thread about not buying it, but to many people can attest to how effective it is.


This thread alone shows how well trophy rock works compared to other products. I've done the testing here with not all but alot of other products. I wish they liked the cheaper stuff believe me. My wallet would love it! But bottom line is trophy rock out performs everything I have tested against it.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

bryanroberts said:


> This thread alone shows how well trophy rock works compared to other products. I've done the testing here with not all but alot of other products. I wish they liked the cheaper stuff believe me. My wallet would love it! But bottom line is trophy rock out performs everything I have tested against it.


In my tests they hit bagged stock salt just as hard. I haven't used TR's in three years and get just as many pics. I generally use stock salt, trace mineral and dical phosphate mixed and they will dig a huge hole to get it. $50 gets me 200lbs of mineral that last a long time and in multiple different spots.


----------



## PYseeker (Nov 19, 2009)

flinginairos said:


> In my tests they hit bagged stock salt just as hard. I haven't used TR's in three years and get just as many pics. I generally use stock salt, trace mineral and dical phosphate mixed and they will dig a huge hole to get it. $50 gets me 200lbs of mineral that last a long time and in multiple different spots.


I agree with you, I use to make a similar mix but based on where i scout and hunt TR just makes it easier for me. I dont mind spending alittle extra for something that is easy to throw in my pack and go into my spots to set up. I know many have different experiences but I am stating the effectiveness of TR that I have had. The OP of this thread was stating that TR is basically garbage, thats just not true. Does it cost more than a mineral block? yep.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

PYseeker said:


> I agree with you, I use to make a similar mix but based on where i scout and hunt TR just makes it easier for me. I dont mind spending alittle extra for something that is easy to throw in my pack and go into my spots to set up. I know many have different experiences but I am stating the effectiveness of TR that I have had. The OP of this thread was stating that TR is basically garbage, thats just not true. Does it cost more than a mineral block? yep.


I agree, a TR is easier to carry in and be done with it. They do work and I had great luck with them.


----------



## Normande72 (Feb 24, 2013)

The thing with Trophy Rock I see is it a nature chunks from a mine in Utah, I have used the ground product for cows for years( Redmond's salt found in organic feed supplies) it dissolves slower because it's not a pressed mineral.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

So now that alot of folks "admit" or "confess" that TR works for them....why don't the naysayers prove that cheap is better? Wonder if the OP has evidence showing his assumption?


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I've used the TR, saw nothing different than the blocks. My opinion, salt is salt and that's what is attracting them. I have about 50 zillion pictures of deer destroying my $6 trace mineral block sites. If people want to spend more money for virtually the exact same thing (compare the ingredients) good for them. I use them for pics only, I doubt the minerals from either benefit deer much.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## madsam66 (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice deer you have !


----------

